# Latest SMMT illegals table



## 99412 (May 25, 2006)

I've just popped the Aug 6 data from SMMT in to a spreadsheet along with the previous two months. Its interesting to see that May to June saw 79 RVs re-classified as oversize out of 240, with a further 239 added to the list.

August has seen the list increased by only one vehicle, but 13 of the oversize reclassified as OK! To me this implies that they have now read the regulations properly and noted that the width maximum is 2550mm, and therefor those measured at 2550 are legal. I do not believe the list would stand up to serious questioning and a trip to the appeals tribunal. As somebody who has worked with govt agencies on accurate measurement standards, any decent engineer could knock holes in the belief that it is possible to measure 2550 to better than plus/minus 12mm. That's not to say that an accurate measurement by a competent person on the van in question wouldn't still cause problems.

Here is the spreadsheet for all to see.


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

DaMann said:


> I've just popped the Aug 6 data from SMMT in to a spreadsheet along with the previous two months


Unfortunately, the settings on my machine at work wont let me view this file.
Is there anyway to view it in "acrobat" 
or 
could somebody provide the full address for this list and I'll see if I can access it that way
or
whats the latest on the Georgieboy Landau? Mines a 3301 single slide (t reg) but I dont think the body width has changed on the newer models.

Cheers.


----------



## 96475 (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi zaskar,

Try: www.smmt.co.uk/motorhomes/Motorhome_Directory.pdf

Chris


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

HI
RefID Brand Models Base Vehicle Length	Width	Height Approved M	Type Appr DVLA Checked Status 10 May 2007	Status 16 June 2006	Status 6 Aug 2007

C077	Georgie Boy Manufacturing Cruisemaster 2905 Workhorse/Chevrolet 6.5TD 9271	2540	3505 OK	OK	OK
C078	Georgie Boy Manufacturing Cruisemaster 3205 GL 1-slide Workhorse/Chevrolet 6.5TD 10185	2540	3505 OK	OK	OK
C079	Georgie Boy Manufacturing Cruisemaster 3512 GL 2-slides Ford Triton 6.8P 10795	2540	3480 OK	OK	OK
C080	Georgie Boy Manufacturing Landau 2135 2-slides Ford F-53 6.8P 9728	2540	3581 OK	OK	OK
C081	Georgie Boy Manufacturing Landau 2450 DS 2-slides Workhorse P-32 8.1 7722	2540	3531 OK	OK	OK
C082	Georgie Boy Manufacturing Landau 3525 3-slides Workhorse/Chevrolet 8.1P 10744	2540	3581 OK	OK	OK
C083	Georgie Boy Manufacturing Maverick 260 SO 8433	2540	3581 OK	OK	OK
C084	Georgie Boy Manufacturing Pursuit 2970 DS 2-slides Ford F-53 6.8P 9068	2540	3581 OK	OK	OK
C085	Georgie Boy Manufacturing Pursuit 3180 2-slides Ford F-53 6.8P 9576	2540	3581 OK	OK	OK
C086	Georgie Boy Manufacturing Pursuit 3500 2-slides Ford F-53 6.8P 10592	2540	3581 OK	OK	OK


All GBM listed are legal ..


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Condor said:


> Hi zaskar,
> 
> Try: www.smmt.co.uk/motorhomes/Motorhome_Directory.pdf
> 
> Chris


No!!!!!!!!

Bloody machine! :evil:

Thanks anyway


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> HI
> 
> All GBM listed are legal ..


Nice one Thanks Jim


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

zaskar said:


> Condor said:
> 
> 
> > Hi zaskar,
> ...


Worked for me, Zaskar. Try right clicking the link, saving as .... and then opening it once it's stored on your own computer.

Gerald


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

> As somebody who has worked with govt agencies on accurate measurement standards, any decent engineer could knock holes in the belief that it is possible to measure 2550 to better than plus/minus 12mm. That's not to say that an accurate measurement by a competent person on the van in question wouldn't still cause problems.


I would be very interested to find out just how the SMMT are measuring these vehicles............ I sure that if six MHF members each measured the same MH they would ALL have different measurements?

A Make & Model we liked was in the approved May list but was 3mm over in the June list so which measuring was correct?

Good job I hadn't blown £90,000 based on the May list and bought and shipped it from the USA ?

But then who's at fault, what is the point of compiling a list if it isn't accurate or if they don't adhere to it.


----------

